# Ohio Megabass headed towards a full field!



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Check out the website WWW.OMBTT.com we are already up to 42 taems comitted to fish 2008. This could be the year we fill the 60 boat limit. If you know of anyone who would like to fish or planning to fish have them call and at least give a verbal commitment. Once we fill a waiting list will be started. This is pretty early in the year to be getting this kind of interest. We have also firmed up 3 incentive programs with more to come. Some of these incentives are as high as 500.00. Come fish with us in 2008 the payouts,the smaller fields,and professional style weigh inns along with the best fish handleing in the state are reasons enough!



Jami Norman


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Talked to a couple of Bass Cat pros (Little Pro and Big Pro) while in Marietta, they both agreed that this trail is very well run

shakey


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Already have 41 boats for sure with another 8 boats waiting to see kids activity sports etc dates. Payouts will be fantastic this year and travel for the season is fairly short as well. If you have never fished a tournament before you must come to a weigh inn or try fishing a tournament. We will stop at 60 boats so dont be left out. Also we will be having 3 opens this year at Alum May 18th, 24th and Oct 19th. I am also putting together a night tournament on Hoover for August 1st 7pm-3am. Any questions go to the Website www.OMBTT.com


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

is there any weekday tourny's


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We do have a Monday night Hoover Tournament. Held at the south ramp 5:30 till quiting time. 30.00 team entry 5.00 bb and we have a fish off at the end of the year. Info is on the website www.ombtt.com.

Thanks, jami


----------

